# Cavy people?



## fortheloveofgoats (Nov 30, 2011)

We are going to be adopting two female guinea pigs Dec 15.  I can't wait. They have had such a horrible life before they were dropped off at the rescue. So I want to make sure that they have a great life. If you have Cavy's, please let us know what is the best food, bedding, vit c, and anything else that you think we should know. We have done research online, rented books from the library, and bought a book. Now we would like to talk to actual people. Any advice that you can give us is much appreciated. We love information. Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't know much about "Cavys" but I do want to say thank you for rescuing the little animals.

I like to hear about someone doing that....

DonnaBelle


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 30, 2011)

Rolls Farms has a Patagonian Cavy...........


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Nov 30, 2011)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> I don't know much about "Cavys" but I do want to say thank you for rescuing the little animals.
> 
> I like to hear about someone doing that....
> 
> DonnaBelle


 You are so welcome, we are excited! We just can't wait to get them, and give them the life that they deserve. Thank you for your thanks.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Nov 30, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Rolls Farms has a Patagonian Cavy...........


Rolls Farms?


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Nov 30, 2011)

a member here... Patagonian cavy's are different than a regular cavy.. I assume guinea pigs.. Good luck with them!


----------



## secuono (Nov 30, 2011)

Give them the most single level space you can. You can use bath towels as bedding or buy shavings. But I prefer the towels, easy to toss out poo and clean the cage. Make sure the floor is solid, no sharp edges anywhere. 
Kleenmama or Oxbow is the better food. Do not buy food w/fancy shapes or seeds, it's a huge waste. They should get all the Vit C they need from a good pellet food. Good hay is also needed. You can buy hay in big bales and if kept dry, will last a long time. Or you can buy the little bales from the petstore. I'd say get the biggest 'pet' hay bale you can, online or in store and keep that clean. 

My two pigs live in a 20in by 7ft cage. I used rubber carpet runner for the bottom and folded up the sides 4in to keep in pottys. Used hardware cloth 8in tall around the outside to keep them from just hoping out and exploring the house...lol.
Btw, diy is cheaper per sq ft than any fancy store cage. 


Don't drop them, they will break a bone.
Don't ask too much from them too soon, they have teeth and will bite if they feel threatened. [One of my current two bit me, first time ever, but it's just a reminder. If they have teeth, they can bite.]
Keep medium and long haired pigs brushed. Trim the fur around the butt if need be. I cut the hair short on my pig's butts.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 1, 2011)

secuono said:
			
		

> Give them the most single level space you can. You can use bath towels as bedding or buy shavings. But I prefer the towels, easy to toss out poo and clean the cage. Make sure the floor is solid, no sharp edges anywhere.
> Kleenmama or Oxbow is the better food. Do not buy food w/fancy shapes or seeds, it's a huge waste. They should get all the Vit C they need from a good pellet food. Good hay is also needed. You can buy hay in big bales and if kept dry, will last a long time. Or you can buy the little bales from the petstore. I'd say get the biggest 'pet' hay bale you can, online or in store and keep that clean.
> 
> My two pigs live in a 20in by 7ft cage. I used rubber carpet runner for the bottom and folded up the sides 4in to keep in pottys. Used hardware cloth 8in tall around the outside to keep them from just hoping out and exploring the house...lol.
> ...


 Thank you so much for all your information. I can't thank you enough. The girls had mites, that's why I can't have them yet. They want to finish up with the meds. I noticed that one of the females had a couple longer hairs, do you think this means she will be a long hair? If so, how do I get her used to trimming? Again thank you so much. Oh and what about toys? That's another thing, both of them "might" be pregnant. The rescue said that they are taking them back into the vet to get checked. What all will I need to do? I have two cages, so I figured I would keep them separated (if they are pregnant) I read that they should eat Alfalfa and they need 20 mg a day of vit c. I know that I have to take the males away from mom and sisters at 7-8 weeks. Momma's milk will dry up 21-30 days after they were born. If this is wrong, please let me know. This is what I read in our book and what I found on the internet.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 1, 2011)

So I went to see the girls this morning. Here are pictures of the girls. The brown one is the one that might be pregnant. The white one is the one that I was wondering about how long her hair might be?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

Cute .. That first pic looks like the guinea pig is shocked !!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 12, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Cute .. That first pic looks like the guinea pig is shocked !!


 That she does, doesn't she?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep .. cute though !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 12, 2011)

Can you believe it, 3 more days, well if I don't count today, 2!!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

* squeal * GOODIE !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you!! That means a lot to have others excited!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Thank you!! That means a lot to have others excited!


Your welcome * blush *


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 12, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no, the blushing.


----------

